# Dreadnight Mesa 2012



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Well, my usual March completion of my haunt video was delayed to mid-April this year! Guess video editing speed just isn't my strong point...... Anyway, here it is. Complete theme change this year - which frankly pressed me for time and made some stuff not turn out the way I wanted. Already working to make '13 better though! Hope you all enjoy it.......


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

WOW!! Love all the details!! Fantastic job!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

That was really great! Love the theme and as CC mentioned, the details were perfect. Some good scares but some funny stuff as well. Well done!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Wow Dreadnight, that is FANTASTIC! I absolutely LOVE your rearing bone horse...you have got to post a "how to" on that prop. He is just amazing....I really like your haunt aesthetic and I liked your tombstones...you did a wonderful job setting the scene. I really liked your groundbreakers, especially the one that was low to the ground with the eye blanks...he looks mournful and very unhappy to be where he is. (just as all good groundbreakers should) Thanks for showing the night shot and then doing a daylight walk through, that really shows how erie you can make things with lighting and sound. And I love your snarling wolf...he looks like he would like to "borrow" a TOT's leg for a bit of a gnaw! Bravo on your haunt! Very well done, it was worth the wait.


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks "Pardners". I had so many things that didn't work at the last minute it's good to hear encouraging words like this. My web-spinner broke down, the rocking chair at the door was motorized to rock itself and that quit on me, yada yada. Anyway, this year I won' be carving an entire horse skeleton from styrofoam so I'll get all that stuff fixed and add some things as well! Thanks again.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Great Job! Might have to steal a few ideas for "Vulture Hill". Can't wait to see what's in store for this year.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I LOVE that wolf!

What I like overall about this haunt is that it feels complete. It's not huge, it's not packed with large numbers of props, but what it is packed with is detail that sells the scene. I doubt anyone missed the things that didn't work - the whole setup is a feast for the eyes.


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

Very nice, now I can't wait to see this Halloweens. I have to ask, the spider crawling down the wall, how'd you do it?


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

LOL - Saloon - We serve Spirits here! Love it. You have a great group of props - nice set up - well done!


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

CrazedHaunter said:


> Very nice, now I can't wait to see this Halloweens. I have to ask, the spider crawling down the wall, how'd you do it?


Ok on further review I see how the legs are moving, at first I thought maybe you had done some alteration to the spider.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Great Façade and layout! Nice attention to details Dreadnight!


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks folks. Crazed Haunter.... ya I think you got it figured. The legs just "drag" along the surface and it makes them appear to move. I don't use much store-bought stuff, but figured a ghost town would be a haven for arachnyds - so when I saw the big guy, I bought him.


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 14, 2010)

Really good display, particularly for being the first year with that theme. The well pop-up 'spitter' and the wolf are fun, good animation, and the cavalry horse skeleton is awesome too. Nice facade work on the porch as well, and everything out works with the Western vibe - very enjoyable display.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Dreadnight that is soooo cool! I really like your theme and like everyone else mentioned love, love all your details! Your horse turned out fanrastic!!!! It will be really nice to just tweek or add little things for this year.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Fantastic, as always, Dread! Always look forward to seeing your stuff!

I LOVE the animated horse! That turned out killer!

:jol:


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Muchas Gracias, caballeros/caballeras.... another thing I'll have for this year is the "Chupacabra" (my take on it anyway) that I was unable to finish in time for '12. I'll try to remember to put him in the Showroom threads when he's done.
The horse was a sweet surprise... I knew he worked when I got him in place, but honestly I figured that about halfway thru the night, I'd hear a sickening sound of splitting styrofoam and would see him laying in three big broken pieces on the lawn because of some design flaw I hadn't thought about. But he just kept firing, and firing, and firing..... still trying to figure out how to run a fogger blast out thru his nostrils though :jol:


----------

